# Estação Meteorológica Clássica de Lisboa - Portela [IM] (26/03/2009)



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2009 às 15:25)

Algumas fotografias da Estação Meteorológica Clássica de Lisboa - Portela (não confundir com Gago Coutinho), visitada ontem, dia 26 de Março.


----------



## Z13 (27 Mar 2009 às 16:27)

Excelente ambiente!!!

Dá vontade de ir para lá passear com os miúdos ao domingo...



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## vitamos (27 Mar 2009 às 19:34)

Ainda hoje passei em frente desta estação 

Obrigado pela partilha de mais estas duas estações gémeas (esta e a vizinha )


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2009 às 12:42)

Mais uma fotos 

Termómetros que medem a temperatura a nivel do solo.





Termómetros que medem a temperatura no subsolo.





Evaporímetro





Heliógrafo


----------

